# Fuzzy dots on white pine tree........



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I just noticed this on my white pine trees. Anybody know what this is?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Pineus strobi?????


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Pineus strobi?????


Pinus strobus a.k.a. eastern white pine.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Pineus strobi?????
> ...


Maybe white pine algid? I've never had a white pine myself.... Other pine trees, yes, but Western ones.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Lawndress said:
> ...


Doing a search, the closest thing I can come up with is the pine bark adelgid. However, I only see this pest on the new growth sections, not on hardened off areas.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Deadlawn said:
> ...


Yeah. It's weird. Guess I'd hit it with neem and see what happens? Sorry. I'm a pine beetle expert (unfortunately lol) but don't know about white pine diseases.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Also the only white pine diseases I know of are scale and rust, and that isn't them. :/


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks a lot like scale to me!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> Looks a lot like scale to me!


I don't think so. Scale affects mainly needles, not stems.

At this point, I'm pretty sure it's the pine bark adelgid. The good news is that a good strong spray from the water hose got most of them off. So I just need to monitor and get out the garden hose again if they get really bad. In small numbers, they aren't that harmful.


----------

